# 4 Flounder



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Caught 4 Total small 12 incher still in cooler pictured are 4.74er 3.50der and 3lb.r Missed a big one 6 plus spooked by the full Moon Chased him but he went deep.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to see someone found a few,i have not been in a few nights myself,decided to fish old river last night to see if i remembered what it felt like to stretch a line.Thanks for the report and pics.When did you get them,last night?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

1st, I'm glad you got some Flounder.



2nd, that type clip on light is "VERY" dangerous to be having on a boat.



There is NO safety ground, there is all kinds of places for moisture, water to get into that switch. The clip on mout can fall off at any time. Please go spend a few $ and by a Halgon light.



DAMN! I hate to see stupid stuff like this. It's VERY dangerous!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a fish fry .:clap


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

> *X-Shark (11/25/2007)*1st, I'm glad you got some Flounder.
> 
> 2nd, that type clip on light is "VERY" dangerous to be having on a boat.
> 
> ...


Huh?

Dangerous LOL your kidding right first of all Gigging is the most sympistic Way to get Flounder in the the 1st place.

Seems as though a few want to make it seem so Scietntific or expensive one doesnt need Loud Gas guzzling genorators Hallogen lights that will light up a stadium or blind the guy Gigginga mileaway howeveri guess its a good way to get rid of everyone else. Not to mention breathing the noxious fumes 2nd leading cause of Boating Deaths!

The simple 12v 1 battery 1 Gig 1 man method can be just as or more Productive. Worse thing that could happen you blow the 12v inline Fuse if it gets wet or once every two years replace the Clamp light for 3.99 

In short its Safe for you and the environment peacefull and productive and a heck of alot cheaper! 

Now imagine if every idiot, brother, cousin, neighbor, orfriend ran Generators and Big Hallogen flood lights.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice catch. I could see cause for concern if your light was running on 110 volt. Say you were to knock it off the first thing anybody would do would be to reach in the water and grab it real quick. But with 12 volt, fish on brother. Simple but deadly.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Well said,i personally like the 12v setups better myself,although i do use both.Nice fish no matter how you got them!:clap


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry. I assumed you had 110V going to it. 



I have a bunch of those clamp on lights [I have actually bought better ones now from Grainger] I use around the shop in the winter time with heat lamps in them. The spring clamps tend to not hold the light in the correct position all the time. This is on land with no moving forces. It would be worse on the water.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You know what they say about assuming, makes an ass out of you and me


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> You know what they say about assuming, makes an ass out of you and me






Yep and lack of info posted on any forum leads to this.  No where was it posted what voltage was being run thru the light's yet it is designed to have 110V run thru it.



General forum info:



Lack of info on a forum is always a problem. At least till you get people trained. Pix's really do say a 1000 words, but lack of pix's can not tell the whole story. So many times the full information has to be preyed out of the original poster.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

X-Shark- not so sure those clip-ons are 'designed' for heat lamps. Go out and buy a heater, it's much more safe. Many a fire are started by using equipment for which it was not intended, and a clip on shop-light was not intended as a heat source.

I think it would have been better to state "not sure if your using 110 or 12v, but I have found that....."

or you could have just said 'nice catch' and went on your way.

I also think that the guy knows that it may get wet or moisture around the boat, but thanks for stating the obvious.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I know that they sell those clamp on deals for heat lamps in pet stores. They are used for heat lampswhen keeping reptile pets. Maybe he's using those type bulbs. Either way all is clear now.

Good job on them flounder.......somebody take my big a$$ gigging.......lol I want to stab something!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Good fish, and good report.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> X-Shark- not so sure those clip-ons are 'designed' for heat lamps.




They are rated for up to 150watt and that is the heat lamps I have in them. Yes I have portable propane heater too.



This stuff is used when doing glass work in the shop. Heat lamps are safer with no open flame and cheaper to operate for many hours.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Happy Holidays . Tis the season.:doh:doh:doh:doh:doh


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

X-Shark did not specify wether his Heat/Sun lamps he was using were 12v/110v/220v or the Amp's maybe it will be more clear and concice in his next post or maybe it will come with that training he was speaking of.

He could be spending too much time at the Shop Tanning under those lamps.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *jigmaster (11/27/2007)*X-Shark did not specify wether his Heat/Sun lamps he was using were 12v/110v/220v or the Amp's maybe it will be more clear and concice in his next post or maybe it will come with that training he was speaking of.
> 
> He could be spending too much time at the Shop Tanning under those lamps.


Its OK for him not to be specific, butthe forumhas the problem because everyone else is not explaining what the picture is about. If I post a picture of me standing by a deer lying on the ground with a gun in my hand would you think I need to explain that I shot the deer or would you think, I wonder if he hit that with his truck.

And why would he have to explain the lights, all he was doing was showing us the pics of his fish he stabbed. Not his setup of his boat.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It is obvious that some people get it and some people don't!



Jigmaster is now making sarcastic jokes about my heat lamps and knows DAMN well that they are 110V. He took offense to my ridicule for people not giving complete info on thing's and I'm not talking about the case right here. I'm specifically talking about people asking for help with something.



I am a moderator on another boating forum. http://www.classicmako.com/forum/ 

We don't have the pissing contest like this forum does. WHY?

Answer: Because LOT's of pix are posted and things are explained in detail.



When I see something that LOOKs dangerous I will say something to try and not let someone get hurt.



As it turned out the case in hand was NOT dangerous as it is a 12 volt system, but there was NO way of knowing that by the pix and description posted. Period!



Now I have people pissed off because I give a Damn about someone possible getting hurt. WTF over!



Read what I post for what it is. To keep someone from getting hurt. End of story.


----------

